# International City



## Flex (Aug 14, 2008)

Just looking at renting in International city.
Is it a good place to live?
Is there any difference between the different areas...spain, italy etc or are they just names?

thanks

flex


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been a number of threads about International City, so I suggest you do a search to obtain info.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It mainly refers to the difference in the style of the buildings


----------

